# The best way to polish a stove exterior?



## Val (May 27, 2012)

I am wondering what is a good product to use to "polish" or brighten up the outside of a black pellet stove. In particular, the cast Harman Accentra. But this could apply to a steel stove as well. I have been using Old English Lemon liquid furniture polish. It seems to work Ok and smells good. I thought the stove polish that Rutland sells in a tube was only for unpainted cast iron? Has a person ever used armorall, WD-40 or turtle wax?


----------



## ScotO (May 27, 2012)

Rutland stove polish. It does wonders for both the stove AND the black singlewall pipe. Use rubber gloves when applying it and buffing it, does the job quick and painless.  You use any wax you're gonna have problems.  And if you use WD-40, you're house is gonna stink when you fire that stove!


----------



## Don2222 (May 27, 2012)

Val said:


> I am wondering what is a good product to use to "polish" or brighten up the outside of a black pellet stove. In particular, the cast Harman Accentra. But this could apply to a steel stove as well. I have been using Old English Lemon liquid furniture polish. It seems to work Ok and smells good. I thought the stove polish that Rutland sells in a tube was only for unpainted cast iron? Has a person ever used armorall, WD-40 or turtle wax?


 
I have been rebuilding stoves the past winter. So I find if they are 3 or more years old and have scratches and rust, then sanding the rust and cleaning off any dirt with Acetone works well before spraying a nice coat of paint with Stove Bright paint. I like the Satin Black color. It matches most stoves.

Then using polish, the paint can be kept looking well if the stove is polished once a year.

Now to preserve a good paint job is something different.
Like a shinny new car, a good paint job can be protected.

A good coat of clear paint may certainly help.

However I am going with recommended black stove polish. I purchased the Imperial brand at Lowes but most brands made for stoves are good.

I have no problems spreading the polish with a rag and covering the stove with it. Even though buffing can also be done by hand, I picked up a Wen 7" polishing tool also referred to as an angle grinder with some buffing bonnets.

That really makes a big difference and makes it easy to crank out a good protective shine to protect the work of painting.

See pics


----------



## Val (May 27, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> I have been rebuilding stoves the past winter. So I find if they are 3 or more years old and have scratches and rust, then sanding the rust and cleaning off any dirt with Acetone works well before spraying a nice coat of paint with Stove Bright paint. I like the Satin Black color. It matches most stoves.
> 
> Then using polish, the paint can be kept looking well if the stove is polished once a year.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am going to try both advices....I will get the Rutland as well as the Imperial in my shopping travels. I didnt think Lowes had much for stoves....I usually go to home depot and tractor supply. The lowes around my area are located by Target stores in crowded plazas. I dont go to lowes much because I dont feel like pegging the gas pedal when I leave the lot. I mean you really got to hit the gas to merge into traffic.   Also, at lowes, I knew they sold summers heat (englanders) but I didnt think they made as much of a display of them in our local stores.


----------



## DexterDay (May 27, 2012)

I have used the polish as well..... 

I have found that pledge furniture Polish works just as good (if not better) than stove polish. IMO

Its cheaper and smells like Lemons.. The Quad looks awesome afterwards.


----------

